# Do you wash?????



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm making quilts for 2 of my great nieces. I was going to give them as is, but I have read where you should wash it first, to kind of "fluff it up". So, if you are giving a quilt as a gift, do you wash it 1st?

Thanks!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I usually don't wash my fabrics(except for forum swaps) and unless is got messy I don't was the quilts before I give them to anyone.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

i never wash fabric first (well, unless it's a really vibrant red!), but I always wash quilts before gifting them. 
Just to make sure the quilting puckers up like I wanted it.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't wash my quilts before I give them as a gift. But I do send instructions on the first washing & a couple of Shout Color Catchers.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

sunny225 said:


> I don't wash my quilts before I give them as a gift. But I do send instructions on the first washing & a couple of Shout Color Catchers.


What is a "Shout Color Catcher"?



Elaine


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I use SHOUT color catchers, also. They really work great. I wash all my vibrant/ dark fabrics.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't prewash my fabrics, but since I starch everything prior to cutting it, I wash all my quilts after I bind them.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I wash them before gifting. I think they look nicer and anything sitting around our house long will probably have cat or dog hair on it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I will wash. After dragging it on the floor, trying to squeeze it in the machine to quilt, I am sure they will be covered in dog hair. And as one of them has a decent amount of black, and one of my dogs is white, I think it might be noticed!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I wash all fabrics before sewing. I have had some fabrics bleed when I have hand washed a smaller cut. I would not want to risk that by making a quilt without prewashing. Of course, I always wash like colors together.

Also, I want to take care of shrikage prior to quilt construction. There may be variation in fabrics as well as different amounts of shrinkage in lengthwize and crosswise grain.

I only wash a quilt after it has been used and needs it. Place mats get washed regularly as they are used.


----------



## Miims (Dec 16, 2011)

Mmm, I love that freshly puckered quilt look!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Miims said:


> Mmm, I love that freshly puckered quilt look!


Me too! 
And that's precisely why I _don't_ pre-wash my fabrics.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

While I don't wash any of my finished quilts made for gifts I do put directions for both washing and drying right on my quilt label as well as fiber content...always. i. e. "100 % COTTON, MACHINE WASH ON GENTLE, MACHINE DRY ON LOW." etc. 

Also on the label is my name, the date, the town and state of where I am. I think all of these things should be on a quilt whether its for yourself or for others. Someday someone else may own that quilt and its good that they know as much as is practical about it right along with care instructions.

Boy is it WET here in Western Oregon! LQ


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I always wash mine before gifting because of all of the pets here. Wouldnt want to give anyone a furry quilt, lol!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Katskitten said:


> What is a "Shout Color Catcher"?
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine


Elaine, 
nobody answered your question...

Shout Color Catchers are in the laundry aisle and come in a red box. You throw one in with your laundry and it collects all extra dye that bleeds into the water so it doesn't get on lighter fabrics. 

I LOVE these things!! I usually put 2-3 in with new quilts when I wash the first time, just to be sure all extra dye is collected.

Another good thing is that you can reuse them. If they don't come out fully loaded with colors, send them through with another load. and another load.

hope that helps explain it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TY BusyBees2. I wanted to know about that product.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I normally don't wash quilts before I give them as gifts, but the last one I did and really liked it better that way. So I think I will from now on.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I ALWAYS wash before gifting ... if any threads unravel , or anything comes undone -- I can fix it before I give it away !! ...... and if you dont prewash..some people wash thier quilt , and when it puckers up they did something WRONG and ruined it !!


----------

